

Links to essays in Best Software Writing I - mej10
http://brevity.org/misc/bestswi.html

======
mej10
The book was published in 2005.

In the Introduction, Joel said there would be yearly volumes. I think that is
a fantastic idea! ...but it doesn't look like that happened.

Is there anything similar for the last several years?

